# shark Reports...



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Low Profile leaves and the entire site shuts down in terms of shark reports lol! Anyone been out or plan on it this week? I would think it would be getting better here in a few weeks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan & I went in PCB a week & a half or so ago. Ran out fresh bluefish in the first channel & also just past the second sandbar. Soaked baits all afternoon that day & didn't have a single run. Hopefully the shark fishing will pick up here relatively soon.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

The sharks just aren't around yet. Trust me, some guys have been trying. With this colder than usual weather the sharks are in deeper waters where the bait goes. No point for sharks to be cruising the sandbar if no bait. Now, are there sharks around still? Probably some. But, once the bait moves in and water warms up there will be more reports.

I think most guys, like myself, are probably getting all the gear, reels and what not ready.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Low Profile leaves and the entire site shuts down in terms of shark reports lol! Anyone been out or plan on it this week? I would think it would be getting better here in a few weeks


There are very few sharks near shore right now, have plenty plenty of of hours on the beach this winter, they just aren't here right now, water hit 61 degrees recently so it's getting warmer, sharks should pick up soon.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm workin on it. lol. hopefully there are so many reports coming in end of this month and through the summer you'll hardly notice when I throw mine up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

*Navarre Pier Shark*

I saw what seemed to be a 15-20 foot shark on the end of Navarre pier last weekend.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I saw what seemed to be a 15-20 foot shark on the end of Navarre pier last weekend.


15-20ft? Are you sure? I mean the water and eyes can play tricks on us at times. If you are indeed correct it would have to be either a monster mako, tiger or hammerhead. 

Now, I have heard reports of massive sharks out in the gulf from fisherman, just nothing that big close to shore.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

like justin said, most of us noobs that got our feet wet have been spending the winter making rigs and getting gear together, give it another month, it should start blowing up around here again


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

there was a pretty big whale shark here last year.... not sure what size


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

OfcRob said:


> like justin said, most of us noobs that got our feet wet have been spending the winter making rigs and getting gear together, give it another month, it should start blowing up around here again



Got a rod for the 130 and getting line here shortly. Haven't made any new rigs but planning in doing so soon. The rays need to come around too


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

hey, if you want to meet up and have a rig making party and have a few drinks hit me up


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I caught a big ray on Wednesday, 1st fish in a month. to me that's a good sign that more fish are going to be around.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2013)

This whole winter was nothing but sand bars and baby tigers as well as your odd hammerhead for me and my SFC. Last summer was nothing but hammers. Wonder if it will be the same story this year


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

OfcRob said:


> hey, if you want to meet up and have a rig making party and have a few drinks hit me up


 Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I saw what seemed to be a 15-20 foot shark on the end of Navarre pier last weekend.


you sure it wasnt this???


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I saw what seemed to be a 15-20 foot shark on the end of Navarre pier last weekend.


Did you watch the syfy channel before heading out to fish?


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2013)

I got the history channel to do an episode about shark fishing and ufos several years ago. Those producers were more full of shit than we were lol


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Now that sounds like a plan!


anybody else interested...... maybe meet up in navarre or something, on the deck at the shrimp basket or something like that.......or maybe at one of the pavilions at the beach

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/navarrebeach/documents/nbreservationapp.pdf


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys sorry for not posting much for the last couple months! I definitely miss having my brother LP hitting the beach with me on the weekends so I have not been sharking as much and trying to get the new business started is keeping me busy!!! We have spent many cold nights on the beach with only 3 sharks being landed since 1/1/14 The sharking has sucked!!! Ok enough whining!!! The truck is loaded and we are on the way to do some sharking now! We have 4 big guns and 2 light rods and a cooler of bait. And I will keep y'all posted. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Hey guys sorry for not posting much for the last couple months! I definitely miss having my brother LP hitting the beach with me on the weekends so I have not been sharking as much and trying to get the new business started is keeping me busy!!! We have spent many cold nights on the beach with only 3 sharks being landed since 1/1/14 The sharking has sucked!!! Ok enough whining!!! The truck is loaded and we are on the way to do some sharking now! We have 4 big guns and 2 light rods and a cooler of bait. And I will keep y'all posted. UGLY


Good luck! Fished for a couple of hours last night and didn't have much luck.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

OfcRob said:


> anybody else interested...... maybe meet up in navarre or something, on the deck at the shrimp basket or something like that.......or maybe at one of the pavilions at the beach
> 
> http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/navarrebeach/documents/nbreservationapp.pdf


I'd be down to put some rigs together if I'm off.


----------

